# Vittorio Grigolo suspended after 'groping' opera singer on stage Japan



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The internationally acclaimed Italian hero tenor Vittorio Grigolo (42) was put on non-active during a tour in Japan because he allegedly touched a female member of the ensemble on stage. The incident took place during the closing applause while the audience and colleagues of the singer watched in astonishment.

A few years ago he winked in an interview that he was "actually a little sex addict." But that lifestyle was limited only to his private life. As far as we know, Grigolo never went wrong on stage. Nevertheless, it was reported that things went wrong a few days ago in Bunka Kaikan, a concert hall in Tokyo where he was in the context of a tour with the British company Royal Opera House.
Source different news papers 
.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

What, exactly, was the nature of the groping? Please go into detail.


----------

